# Fallout 3 Race mods.



## RaveRaptor (Aug 25, 2010)

I've been wanting to play Fallout 3 again, but I just have a major problem with it. Its just that the races are so well.. Boring. I get it that it would be a bit out of place for a huge race roster because its supposed to be post apocalyptic 1960's, but its just too vanilla for me in that aspect. I just want a large race roster like they have in the Elder Scrolls series. Any good mods out there that might expand it to make things a bit more interesting?


----------



## Kajet (Aug 25, 2010)

Here's a few...  Probably more on that site though.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 26, 2010)

Fallout 3 is the epitome of vanilla and generic. What more did you expect?


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 26, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Fallout 3 is the epitome of vanilla and generic. What more did you expect?


 
I'd give that title to Morrowind.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 26, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I'd give that title to Morrowind.


 
Morrowind was good. The lore actually felt original, and was a nice change from the generic "fantasy king and princess and fairies and goblinelves" settings, not to mention there was a clear outline of a basic politics system, and assorted goodies. Morrowind was also good as a -game-, packing enough features to keep you busy for a loooooong while, and fully supported modding. With Oblivion/Fallout, it's nearly impossible to release a good mod unless it's a balance/patch. Even Bethesda failed at their own voice acting and character development. (I'm not saying Morrowind characters used to shine, but Fallout characters with their three dialog lines were just seeping with drab and fail.)

Now, since I explained my point in a logical, developed and civilized manner, I'd like you to base your claims as well so we can debate like gentlemen :3c


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 26, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Morrowind was good. The lore actually felt original, and was a nice change from the generic "fantasy king and princess and fairies and goblinelves" settings, not to mention there was a clear outline of a basic politics system, and assorted goodies. Morrowind was also good as a -game-, packing enough features to keep you busy for a loooooong while, and fully supported modding. With Oblivion/Fallout, it's nearly impossible to release a good mod unless it's a balance/patch. Even Bethesda failed at their own voice acting and character development. (I'm not saying Morrowind characters used to shine, but Fallout characters with their three dialog lines were just seeping with drab and fail.)
> 
> Now, since I explained my point in a logical, developed and civilized manner, I'd like you to base your claims as well so we can debate like gentlemen :3c




I base my views on the sheer amount of modding available. Be it races (the furry ones included ), locations (Ever see the Stargate rip off?), items (The swords from advent children) all come to mind when I think of modding the original morrowind. I'll admit that the storyline was tedious and the sheer number of cliffracers nerve wracking (that fucking whistle still makes me jump to this day), but this was part of my nostalgic past. The lack of unique voices may have been somewhat detrimental in my view, but getting off the boat at Seyda Neen every story and stealing that dude's ring at the beginning well makes up for any of the game's flaws . 

As for Oblivion and Fallout, I admit that there are equally large variety of stuff moddable. Some of the subsequently created content was not only enjoyable (watching Uriel dance to Britney Spears or Dragostea Din Tea for instance) but also quite entertaining (various futuristic gadgets and steampunk regalia).

When OP first mentioned races, I was thinking of automobile races through the vast wastelands. And then after much more discussion I realized his meaning as to be of people. My explanation to this is the almost limitless combination of hair, skin, feature and skill point distribution.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 26, 2010)

Vault Wolf?

It's supposed to be a fairly believable apocalyptic wasteland, not a fantasy furry fapfest

There's probably mods available to let you play as Krystal or Renamon if you look hard enough.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 26, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I base my views on the sheer amount of modding available. Be it races (the furry ones included ), locations (Ever see the Stargate rip off?), items (The swords from advent children) all come to mind when I think of modding the original morrowind. I'll admit that the storyline was tedious and the sheer number of cliffracers nerve wracking (that fucking whistle still makes me jump to this day), but this was part of my nostalgic past. The lack of unique voices may have been somewhat detrimental in my view, but getting off the boat at Seyda Neen every story and stealing that dude's ring at the beginning well makes up for any of the game's flaws .
> 
> As for Oblivion and Fallout, I admit that there are equally large variety of stuff moddable. Some of the subsequently created content was not only enjoyable (watching Uriel dance to Britney Spears or Dragostea Din Tea for instance) but also quite entertaining (various futuristic gadgets and steampunk regalia).
> 
> When OP first mentioned races, I was thinking of automobile races through the vast wastelands. And then after much more discussion I realized his meaning as to be of people. My explanation to this is the almost limitless combination of hair, skin, feature and skill point distribution.


So wait, now you're saying Morrowind is good.
I actually tried to think of an argument to counter that, then realized why I couldn't.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 26, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> So wait, now you're saying Morrowind is good.
> I actually tried to think of an argument to counter that, then realized why I couldn't.


 
Because Morrowind is that damn good 

Also I don't really understand the humanoid wolf hybrids that OP wants... Playing as a crab-person might be an interesting change though.


----------

